

Ask HN: Disrupt forum software cetegory with only UX improvements?  - sheraz

I've worked on several products where we built a community forum section. We chose to build from scratch because the existing threaded forums (vBulletin[1], vanilla[2], phpbb[3]) all used the same general layouts (threaded discussion, pagination, tables for layout).
======
byoung2
Having worked for Internet Brands (who owns vBulletin and several hundred
sites that use it), I can say that appearance is not at the top of the list
for forum owners. The things they look for are security, spam prevention,
performance, management tools, and plugins. Themes aren't a priority because
people go there for the content, not the looks. You might have an angle if you
made a better interface for one of the existing forum platforms.

~~~
sheraz
Thank you for the input. I can see why the backend and operational pieces
would be far more important to the people to actually HAVE to manage the site.
Maybe this is just a plugin idea...

